# Poll: Is flying a pirate flag lame?



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes
No


(I don't think I did this right)


----------



## centerline (Dec 26, 2015)

this is kind of a lame excuse for a poll... it isnt set up as a poll, but is just _another_ thread. 
count all the opinions in the other thread, because the answers you seek are there...


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Actually, I'd like to settle this with a poll. But unfortunately ValleyJ fubar'd the poll..... lol


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

It wouldn't be accurate anyway.
Real pirates don't participate in polls lol.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

> this is kind of a lame excuse for a poll... it isnt set up as a poll, but is just another thread.


Yep, I know that--but I was hoping maybe some higher intellect could figure out how to get it to work. I figured a simple poll would save a lot of emotional turmoil and expressive labor by the more sensitive among us, especially since a simple 'yes' or 'no' was all the OP was asking for in the first place. Feel free to give it a shot.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Considering the thread in question was started well over *5 years* ago, one would think that the horse has been dead for quite some time......


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

cb32863 said:


> Considering the thread in question was started well over *5 years* ago, one would think that the horse has been dead for quite some time......


Perhaps with a little beating.....


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

> Considering the thread in question was started well over 5 years ago, one would think that the horse has been dead for quite some time......


One would think so. But some dry statistics might kill it.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

You can beat a dead horse to water but you can't make it vote...or maybe you can? And that,my friends, is why I keep an eye patch and a surrender the booty flag on my suit jacket at all times.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I personally have me own pirate flag, even won a fifth of rum during a yacht club weekend event, where we had to design our own flag/burgee! most can tell I have a King Charles Cavalier doggy on board by the flag. Look to left in avitar area for picture of MY pirate flag!

I personally would not use another persons flag, but me own, well, what can I say......same as other thread.....yes!

marty


----------



## Dancin' Bare (Dec 30, 2015)

I fly mine all the time. Its fun. Its meant to be fun.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This one's been done folks... closed.


----------

